# Conexión telefono con decodificador de tonos mt8870de



## lencina (Ene 25, 2012)

hola somos dos alumnos que no sabemos conectar y dudamos, disponemos de un teléfono que usa un conector rj11 con un decodificador mt8870de para decodificar los tonos que nosotros generamos con el teléfono, hemos oido que nos haría falta un circuito de desacoplo para filtrar la tensión de baja frecuencia que utiliza el teléfono para alimentarse de la señal que utiliza el teléfono de alta frecuencia para no quemar el mt8870 por favor cualquier cosa o opinión les estaré mui agradecido ya que he buscado muchisimo por internet i no hemos encontrado nada o mui poco muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 25, 2012)

disculpen no entiendo, lo que quieren hacer es esto??


----------



## lencina (Ene 25, 2012)

exacto! ya encontre ese mismo esquema ace un rato de todas maneras muchisimas gracias!!! amigo lo que no se por ejemplo es como genero o simulo la línea telefonica es decir, necesito crear esa tensíon que genera la línea telefónica y si me puedes aclarar lo que es "XTAL 35795MHz" creo que se trata de un cristal de cuarzo? muchas gracias por su atención solaris8!!!!


----------



## Christian R (Ene 30, 2012)

lencina dijo:


> exacto! ya encontre ese mismo esquema ace un rato de todas maneras muchisimas gracias!!! amigo lo que no se por ejemplo es como genero o simulo la línea telefonica es decir, necesito crear esa tensíon que genera la línea telefónica y si me puedes aclarar lo que es "XTAL 35795MHz" creo que se trata de un cristal de cuarzo? muchas gracias por su atención solaris8!!!!



Asi es amigo es el cristal de cuarzo que trae a esa frecuencia deceada 

saludos! y buen proyecto


----------



## lencina (Ene 30, 2012)

estoi harto ya de buscar al menos necesito una pista de como puedo generar la tensíon que me ofrece la red telefónica que son -48v creo me sería de gran a ayuda para mi proyecto muchas gracias por responder y por vuestra atencion este foro es lo mejor


----------

